# Why can't I feel anything emotionally?



## Jms (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been going through depersonalization for a four months. It been hell. Beside that my emotions have been blunt at best. Well I just took zoloft for two days. I had very bad mood swings on it and then I just found out that I was showing symptom of a allergic reaction. It just made My Dp ten time worst I had my first out of body vibe. Then I just felt shutdown. Pain doesn't feel like pain warm and cold water just seem the same. Nothing has meaning. I don't feel sad or happy. Like a limbo land in my head. I also have this very bad pressure feeling in my head that been going on for a while. I feel like a robot. Very bad Brain fog and I just don't care about life both ways. What is going on which me?


----------



## Lost-in-Space (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Matijaš123 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jms said:


> I've been going through depersonalization for a four months. It been hell. Beside that my emotions have been blunt at best. Well I just took zoloft for two days. I had very bad mood swings on it and then I just found out that I was showing symptom of a allergic reaction. It just made My Dp ten time worst I had my first out of body vibe. Then I just felt shutdown. Pain doesn't feel like pain warm and cold water just seem the same. Nothing has meaning. I don't feel sad or happy. Like a limbo land in my head. I also have this very bad pressure feeling in my head that been going on for a while. I feel like a robot. Very bad Brain fog and I just don't care about life both ways. What is going on which me?


yeah this is the pill i take when DP started ...man when i take Zolofte i was feel like im high ... just make my DP worse... well i have take Zoloft then i try Normabel oh! normabel totaly relax me .. but now i dont drink anything...im just waiting that this shit stop...DP/DR 24/7 4 mounths.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I know what you mean. It's ironic though that I think I can see and feel other people emotions very good(mostly through their eyes)). I also know what emotion I should present on every situation. I know what I should say so I'll sound very sensetive and caring. So I say those things even while feeling nothing. I call this intellectual emotion. I sometimes feel bad about not feeling anything about people, but I know that inside of me I care. I do sometimes feel emotions towards other people, especaily those who are close to me, but it is still different to the way I used to feel it. The main problem is I don't feel any emotions about myself and my life. I don't have any plans for the future and I don't really want to do anything. I miss the feeling of excitement. I see my friends get excited from all kind of things, really excited, and I can't understand it. Do they really feel it so strong? Do they really want things so bad? Even when I do things I like, it's all the same. And as part of my acting, I sometimes have to act "enthusiasm". That's the hardest thing for me to play. For that reason I hate weddings and things like that. I feel like a zombie all the time.


----------

